# Issue Resolved-I'm not happy with Milwaukee Tools as a company



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Handle?
I think that I just toss those.
If you have a good use for them, please let me know, I might be missing out on something good.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> Handle?
> I think that I just toss those.
> If you have a good use for them, please let me know, I might be missing out on something good.


This new model has 1,200lbs of torque, very similar to the M18 Hole Hawg. When using a self feed bit or large holesaw it's good to have the side handle.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> This new model has 1,200lbs of torque, very similar to the M18 Hole Hawg. When using a self feed bit or large holesaw it's good to have the side handle.


We just dont have stick build construction here. Its all CBS and metal studs. I think some residential extensions and of course trusses are wod but not much else. Maybe Ill keep one just in case.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny, one of my first ever posts on ET was about handle problems with Millwaukee Fuel and I was the victim of ET hospitality  .

Let me return the favour:

You're not really an electrician are you :jester: ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That cheap pot metal thingy just breaks off anyway.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If you had just bought the hole hawg you wouldn't have these problems, because you wouldn't need a silly handle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If I was in your position I think I'd go to the service center in person. I used to go to the one in Bradley Beach and they took care of me. As did Bosch Service in Kennilworth.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I looked up the service centers and it said to go to Cooper Electrical Supply, so I figured it was just a runaround. I'll look into it more tomorrow.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seriously, the side handle arrangement on the M18 Fuel is crap anyway. Use the clutch if you have to. Once you get used to the drill you won't use the side handle anyway. I get hit by it sometimes when a Daredevil finishes a hole but I've learned to be careful.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> If you had just bought the hole hawg you wouldn't have these problems, because you wouldn't need a silly handle.


Why would I buy a Hole Hawg? I don't do anything that requires one. I need a typical pistol grip drill for my uses, and considering this one one was bumped up to 1,200inlbs of torque from last years models 725inlbs, I think I'll have plenty of power.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Toss that handle ****.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I've also tossed all the handles that came with my cordless drills.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I tossed all my handles....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Toss that handle ****.


I will as soon as they give me the right one.

You people can't comprehend the power of this new drill, it'll rip your arms out of the sockets. And there is even a warning saying to always use the side handle when using a 9.0 battery.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I wonder if now that they're in Home Depot, and selling more to homeowners, they get more pain in the ass calls and have adopted an F. you customer service policy.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Stop reading warning stickers and you won't have this issue.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You should go back to your girly M12's.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been considering mixing up the brands. I love Milwaukees lights but would be fine with other brands drills and saws. I want the Dewalt frame nailer. I already have the ryobi Brad nailer and love it. Makita also has some cool tools like chainsaws and wand vacuums.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Tough crowd!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The funny thing is that I was just looking for the handle that came with my Dewalt because I sold the kit and I wanted to make it as complete as possible, but I must have thrown that out a long time ago. :laughing:

I still want the handle for this drill, though. Not only for the principle, but because this drill is more powerful than my 120v Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter which I liked using the handle for when using a self feed bit to go thru a house.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hackwork.,,

I want to say thanks for letting us know about the issue with the handle on the new drill .,,

Really IMO for myself I could not understand why not the factory just beef up the gearbox and put a threaded boss for second handle instead one of the weak arse clamp handle which it sit top of the gearbox that I am not too keen on that espcally with high toqure situation like selffeeders bits.,, plus I use run pretty high toqure on some pretty big lags bolts in my area.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hackwork.,,
> 
> I want to say thanks for letting us know about the issue with the handle on the new drill .,,
> 
> Really IMO for myself I could not understand why not the factory just beef up the gearbox and put a threaded boss for second handle instead one of the weak arse clamp handle which it sit top of the gearbox that I am not too keen on that espcally with high toqure situation like selffeeders bits.,, plus I use run pretty high toqure on some pretty big lags bolts in my area.


Marc please do not encourage Hack ..he will be in tears ;-)

Frank


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TGGT said:


> I've been considering mixing up the brands. I love Milwaukees lights but would be fine with other brands drills and saws. I want the Dewalt frame nailer. I already have the ryobi Brad nailer and love it. Makita also has some cool tools like chainsaws and wand vacuums.


Yeah but most of us have to do electrical work for a living so, carpenter tools don't get much attention here.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yeah but most of us have to do electrical work for a living so, carpenter tools don't get much attention here.


In my area, it seemed like nearly every electrician around used Makita until just recently. I just switched to Milwaukee after 8 years using Makita, and only because a bunch of my tools were stolen and I got a smoking deal on a new set. I still see lots of electricians with Makitas. I've always been surprised that they never come up in the conversations on here about who likes which brands.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> In my area, it seemed like nearly every electrician around used Makita until just recently. I just switched to Milwaukee after 8 years using Makita, and only because a bunch of my tools were stolen and I got a smoking deal on a new set. I still see lots of electricians with Makitas. I've always been surprised that they never come up in the conversations on here about who likes which brands.


Nothing wrong with Makita tools. I switched because I needed to upgrade and Milwaukee was the first with brushless. Once you're stuck with one platform, it's tough to go back.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yeah but most of us have to do electrical work for a living so, carpenter tools don't get much attention here.


I figured most of us do some DIY stuff around the house.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

My gear is Makita ....

If i were to upgrade to a new kit i would look at Milwaukee kit for sure...

Frank


----------



## MilwaukeeTool (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, Hackwork! We came across your issue and want to help you out and get more of your feedback. Can you send us a message on our profile?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi, Hackwork! We came across your issue and want to help you out and get more of your feedback. Can you send us a message on our profile?


Wow, there's a Milwauke account here! lol 

I tried sending you a PM but I can't since you don't have enough posts, so I sent an Email.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Wow, there's a Milwauke account here! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I tried sending you a PM but I can't since you don't have enough posts, so I sent an Email.




Look at that. If you don't say something you'll never get an answer. Good luck[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> If you had just bought the hole hawg you wouldn't have these problems, because you wouldn't need a silly handle.


The hole hawg is huge, well the useful one anyway. The single speed is useless to me when it binds up so easily. I couldn't drill a hole with a 7/8 auger through multiple pine 2xs


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember a few years back I was commenting on Milwaukee's original V18 lithium batteries. They wouldn't hold a charge no matter what. I had 4 of them and I could charge them overnight, go to use them the next morning and they barely functioned. I wasted $500 on that combo kit and just stuck it in the shop.

Someone from Milwaukee read the thread, contacted me and sent me an M18 hammer drill for free. I'm still abusing that drill today with no issues besides replacing the chuck. That was my first M18 tool. Now I have an LED work light, impact drill, vacuum and a impact wrench.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You turned me on to the M12 Sticklight. I used it today in a pitch black basement to change a pair of panels out. It works, but it's a little dim when it's that dark.

That's why I can't wait to get my hands on the new M12 Floodlight. That's got 3 times the output so it will light up the whole area. Then I could use the Sticklight for task lighting such as looking thru boxes for material and stuff.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You turned me on to the M12 Sticklight. I used it today in a pitch black basement to change a pair of panels out. It works, but it's a little dim when it's that dark.
> 
> That's why I can't wait to get my hands on the new M12 Floodlight. That's got 3 times the output so it will light up the whole area. Then I could use the Sticklight for task lighting such as looking thru boxes for material and stuff.


I love the M12 stick light. Ive used it for the same situation and it worked pretty well. I actually use the M18 flood light for that now. As a matter of fact the other night I used that M18 flood and M12 stick light when I was removing the shelving and ladder rack from my vans and never had an issue needing more light.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I love the M12 stick light. Ive used it for the same situation and it worked pretty well. I actually use the M18 flood light for that now. As a matter of fact the other night I used that M18 flood and M12 stick light when I was removing the shelving and ladder rack from my vans and never had an issue needing more light.


If you mean the original M18 flood, that puts out 1,100 lumens. The new M12 flood puts out 1,000 lumens in a smaller size. That's why I'm eager to get one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yeah but most of us have to do electrical work for a living so, carpenter tools don't get much attention here.


If you install your own backer panels, cats for hangers, and that type thing you'd need a circular saw at least.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> If you mean the original M18 flood, that puts out 1,100 lumens. The new M12 flood puts out 1,000 lumens in a smaller size. That's why I'm eager to get one.


yep the orginal. bought it over a year ago. works great, see no need to upgrade.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a trigger problem. Took my hammer drill to an authorized repair depot. They couldn't repair it so I bought the new hammer drill in a bag with the new impact which didn't come with the handle.

As you found out the old handle doesn't fit the new drill. So I guess I'm kinda in the same boat as it were.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have never used a handle on a hole hawg even . I also have the gen 2 fuel 
f that handle you need stronger hands yo .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

catsparky1 said:


> I have never used a handle on a hole hawg even . I also have the gen 2 fuel
> f that handle you need stronger hands yo .


You are so cool.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You turned me on to the M12 Sticklight. I used it today in a pitch black basement to change a pair of panels out. It works, but it's a little dim when it's that dark.
> 
> That's why I can't wait to get my hands on the new M12 Floodlight. That's got 3 times the output so it will light up the whole area. Then I could use the Sticklight for task lighting such as looking thru boxes for material and stuff.


Check out the zebralight h602. Possibly my favorite tool. It's just a really floody headlamp with no hotspot. The thing is great for panel swaps, crawlspaces, attics, anywhere where it's dark. Not having to worry about mounting the thing. It shines wherever you look.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Check out the zebralight h602. Possibly my favorite tool. It's just a really floody headlamp with no hotspot. The thing is great for panel swaps, crawlspaces, attics, anywhere where it's dark. Not having to worry about mounting the thing. It shines wherever you look.


I don't like headlamps, I'd rather just light up the whole area like normal lights do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So as an update, I haven't heard back from Milwaukee. I had to call myself and argue with some customer service rep who doesn't care and would rather argue with me than fix the problem that Milwaukee caused. She said that she would send me a new handle "As a 1 time courtesy". Now that is BULLSH1T. Milwaukee packages the wrong handle with their product and they act as if they are doing me a favor by sending me the right one? Bologna.

So I received the right handle from that bad CS rep who "did me a favor just one time", but I never received a response from the Milwaukee rep that the guy who posted under the Milwaukee username here said would contact me.

I planned on ordering more of these drills, but how can I now that I know I will get the wrong handle and I used up my 1-time courtesy of Milwaukee giving me the right handle? I also planned on getting the M12 flood light like I have been talking about for months and many of the M12 3.0 and 6.0 batteries. Plus the M18 fan. 

I am very disappointed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Around here we have one particular Milwaukee rep who hangs out at the Home Depot's all the time (drives a red pickup with the company name plastered all over it) and gets to hang out in the tool dept and create new customers. That guy is dedicated enough to make stuff happen. I've witnessed it first hand. Maybe you have the same kind of rep if you look for him at the Home Depot. Worth a try .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How_ dare_ you bash a site supporter Hax:no:, tap your heels 3 times and repeat _"There's no tool like Milwaukee_" ~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was about to order another fifty M18 combo sets for my guys and another ten Hawgs but I think I'll wait until this issue is resolved. I can always go back to DeWalt.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Milwaukee is owned by the communists. They don't understand "customer service".


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> So as an update, I haven't heard back from Milwaukee. I had to call myself and argue with some customer service rep who doesn't care and would rather argue with me than fix the problem that Milwaukee caused. She said that she would send me a new handle "As a 1 time courtesy". Now that is BULLSH1T. Milwaukee packages the wrong handle with their product and they act as if they are doing me a favor by sending me the right one? Bologna.
> 
> So I received the right handle from that bad CS rep who "did me a favor just one time", but I never received a response from the Milwaukee rep that the guy who posted under the Milwaukee username here said would contact me.
> 
> ...


Nice. Now you can throw the correct handle in the garbage can where it belongs.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

When I picked up my new m18 fuel drill we provided our own power tools. The crappy clamp on handle broke with in three hours or using to drill out a house. I hate to say it but yes getting it correct from the company is the principle. But the life of that handle is far less then the effort put into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Around here we have one particular Milwaukee rep who hangs out at the Home Depot's all the time (drives a red pickup with the company name plastered all over it) and gets to hang out in the tool dept and create new customers. That guy is dedicated enough to make stuff happen. I've witnessed it first hand. Maybe you have the same kind of rep if you look for him at the Home Depot. Worth a try .


Got one near me too, he's easy to spot when he's around and a good salesman to boot.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been using my father's older 120V Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter to drill thru rimjoists with a 2-9/16" self feed bit. The last one I drilled was 5.5" of solid wood. The side handle for that drill screwed into the metal body and works well to make drilling easier.

Since the new 2704 drill has so much torque, possibly even more than the 120V drill, I figured having the side handle will make things easier.

Some people need to act tough by doing things the hard way. But for a guy like me who is so handsome and great all on his own, I can use the side handle and still impress everyone in sight.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I've been using my father's older 120V Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter to drill thru rimjoists with a 2-9/16" self feed bit. The last one I drilled was 5.5" of solid wood. The side handle for that drill screwed into the metal body and works well to make drilling easier.
> 
> Since the new 2704 drill has so much torque, possibly even more than the 120V drill, I figured having the side handle will make things easier.
> 
> Some people need to act tough by doing things the hard way. But for a guy like me who is so handsome and great all on his own, I can use the side handle and still impress everyone in sight.


I've used the handle a few times on the older model, especially in low gear, high gear triggers the overload protection too quickly sometimes and shuts the drill down. Made me miss Dewalt's 2nd gear.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Nice. Now you can throw the correct handle in the garbage can where it belongs.


Actually you can modify it by grinding it a little thinner where it clamps on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Actually you can modify it by grinding it a little thinner where it clamps on.


Nope. :no: There are two reasons why it doesn't fit correctly.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

The handles work the best in the dumpster


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TRurak said:


> The handles work the best in the dumpster




Hand stuff behind a dumpster? What?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A very nice woman at Milwaukee contacted me and was understanding to my complaints about the original customer service. I consider this settled.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> A very nice woman at Milwaukee contacted me and was understanding to my complaints about the original customer service. I consider this settled.


The question is, did she _fix_ the problem?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> The question is, did she _fix_ the problem?


No one knows how widespread the handle problem is so it's most certainly not fixed yet. But I feel satisfied that she will work on getting it fixed.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> No one knows how widespread the handle problem is so it's most certainly not fixed yet. But I feel satisfied that she will work on getting it fixed.


Question really is ... whadja get for your troubles


----------

